# A minimun of order in the aviation section?



## Udet (Jan 28, 2005)

To the moderators and administrators:

Is it possible to have something that might resemble order in here?

All threads virtually mingle topics of all natures. Reading and posting is becoming increasingly difficult.

Furthermore, many posters of the forum post very interesting things many times and whenever becomes interesting to read a specific post one recalls, finding it turns out to be an awkward task.

What are your ideas?

Is it possible to put order?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Youll be pleased to know that I am currently cleaning up the aviation section at the moment. Each time a topic reaches obver 20 pages I shall move it to the Archive forum and restart it. This helps keep them on topic, however the fact they will stay on the subject is not guaranteed. In future I will try to start new topics if a certain thread goes in the direction of it. 

Hope this helps, CC 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

but then won't we have houndreds more topics if you start a new one each time we go off topic??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Not each time we go off topic, but if the conversation takes a large turn off topic i will request that either a new topic is made for the discussion or that the subject of the original topic is resumed...


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2005)

When a post is taken far off-topic the moderator should move the diverting replies to a new thread with an appropriate name, and install a post with a link to that new thread in place of the removed posts and a request to the diverter(s) to do this themselves in the future.

Just a suggestion....

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 16, 2005)

That makes sense. As I'm frequently guilty of this, I must agree. 
No harm is intended by it, but I can understand why the truly serious posters would get upset after a while.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2005)

I hate to do it, but sometimes I do, so yeah I think that idea makes sense.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah Ill do that from on 8)


----------



## Udet (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks to the moderators for the attention.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 16, 2005)

Must surpress urge to spam!! ...It's not working!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2005)

Its ok, I understand


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2005)

Its fun sometimes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

It also brews up the most interesting, and sometimes frankly disturbing conversations


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2005)

yes it does.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Ill Hey you!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Speaking of disturbing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, you should really move that mirror


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, you're right. It's too small. I need to see more of me.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

And just when you thought it was safe to drink coffee at the computer again... 

I just finished my cup, im lucky!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

Yep, drink _between_ reading posts! My keyboard is on life support, but it's not dead yet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

My Alt Gr key has bit the bullet. A stray pice of cheese has melted it solid


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

Stray bit of cheese? Wouldn't be cheddar, would it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

It would, as a matter of fact!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

Like having a piece of yourself lodged in your keyboard, besides your hair and skin bits anyway!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, and err, that other stuff what eminates when at the computer...late at night...err, you know, right?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmm, how to respond...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2005)

MY advice? Dont


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2005)

I dont allow food or drinks at my computer anymore except for the occasional beer or wine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

The only food at my computer at the moment are some peppermint flavoured complexion tablets


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah, and err, that other stuff what eminates when at the computer...late at night...err, you know, right?



Cheddar - If you will stay away from those porn sites and you will avoid the "mess" that "eminates" at your computer late at night!

 

Lunatic


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2005)

Ew! You HAD to go there?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2005)

He just left himself so open... I could not help myself 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2005)

Indeed, he did, but still, EW!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

Who said I went on porn?  Im implying that my eyes water after long periods of being on the computer...Jeez, the opinions people have of 15 year old these days


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Who said I went on porn?  Im implying that my eyes water after long periods of being on the computer...Jeez, the opinions people have of 15 year old these days



Sorry Cheddar - it was just an opening for some humor - nuthin personal, I'd have made the same reply to such a post by just about anyone on this board.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

I know, I was setting myself up to reply with what I said, I was glad you replied with that cos otherwise the jook would have gone wrong!  I wasnt offended in the slightest 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 18, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> ...cos otherwise the jook would have gone wrong!


Jook? CC, are you Canadian?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

Pft, I wish! 

Nope, im either Scottish or im a really bad speller (although both mean the same  Hope Crazy doesnt see this  even though it is a joke  Hey, I spelt it right that time! Wow, this post is turning into a right old ramble, I think I might just shut up now  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2005)

good call...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

No it wasnt, not possible as it was my idea  My ideas are NOT good...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2005)

they are if they restrict you in some way..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Restricting me is impossible, I'm a little rebel I am, Guh Guh!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

yes, you do that..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

No...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2005)

Funny that the convo takes this kind of direction in this thread.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2005)

yes i suppose there's allot of irony there.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

Its funny though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2005)

I wish I had more iron...damn iron deficiency


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

Irony, that's big and black and made of iron right?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

Its whatever you want it to be.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

I want it to be a delicious snack


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

Its cheese!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

No it's not, it's SPAM!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Cheese, Spam, both good on toast with a little light peppermint sprinkling


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Guinness - black and heavy and full of iron!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Nah, with that white coating on the top its more like Aluminium


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

As you wish - stick to shandies then!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Nah, Im a Lemon Fanta addict.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

I pity your dentist.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

I clean my teeth well! 8) I should do tonight any wy, I just had a pint of the stuff...


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 8, 2005)

Stick to the Stella and the San Miguel, that's my advice


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2005)

big fan of the white stuff myself...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2005)

white stuff? I am not even going to ask!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2005)

Milk. Yep I love me milk too 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for clearing up that misunderstanding, I was starting to get worried about the Lanc


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah same here.


----------

